# Taking the dog pheasant hunting for the first time. Got any tips?



## bdawg

Taking our Irish Setter pheasant hunting on public land this weekend. He's 3 years old. Haven't done any training with him, but noticed that he will point on birds in the yard. Have had him in the woods behind the house. He'll stay close as long as there are no deer back there. He'll chase them until they get out of sight, then comes back. I'm sure he'll stay close to me. Never hunted with a bird dog before. Never shot my gun close to him either.


----------



## jmyers8

As someone who has hunted with dogs I would not recommend this from what you've said. The public land will be crazy this weekend with people who may not be the safest, running a deer is a high chance and in front of hunters who can't see him could get him shot. And hearing your gun or all the others could send him into freak out mode. Many hours of training are done before I trust a dog off the leash in the field. Not trying to disappoint or put you down but would hate to see you ruin a dog over a pheasant.


----------



## Shortdrift

jmyers8 said:


> As someone who has hunted with dogs I would not recommend this from what you've said. The public land will be crazy this weekend with people who may not be the safest, running a deer is a high chance and in front of hunters who can't see him could get him shot. And hearing your gun or all the others could send him into freak out mode. Many hours of training are done before I trust a dog off the leash in the field. Not trying to disappoint or put you down but would hate to see you ruin a dog over a pheasant.



*100% CORRECT! Especially on public land*


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

You could hang out in one of the parking areas with him in the truck, let him hear some gunshots a pretty good distance, work him into it. But like stated before, I wouldn't expose him all at once. A good blank pistol in the back 40 is another way. Toss a dummy bird, fire a shot. Once he associates the sound with being with you, in the field, and with birds you will be ok. But most importantly, make it fun for him.


----------



## beaver

Agree with the above posters. It would be the same thing as someone buying a crossbow from walmart , opening the box in the parking lot on opening day, and then going deer hunting. Not a good idea. There should be a lot of hours of training in the yard before the first hour of actual field experience. Even then, the dog needs eased into it in a controlled environment where handler and hunters understand ahead of time that the dog is in training and that is the focus of the day. Throwing him in the field on opening day of public land is asking for trouble in my opinion.


----------



## Roscoe

Yep, he's not ready for hunting. Leave him at home where he is safe. He'd be wired for life if you sprung a hunt like that on him. Take care of him. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## bdawg

Well, against everyone's better judgement, I took him out to the field. There were not many hunters out there and not much shooting except for at the one bird we shot at. I did have my dad take a practice shot with the dog on the leash. He startled a little but didn't run. We hunted for a while. He showed no hunting insticts, but did stay close and sniffed around the bushes ahead of us. One bird flushed 5yds ahead of him, but he didn't smell it or point on it. We shot a few times to get the bird on the run. He didn't even see the bird running or follow the scent. He's more of a sight hound I guess.


----------



## c. j. stone

Most of the hunting instinct has been bred(likely by accident?) out of what I call "fringe" hunting dogs. I put the Irish Setter in this category, along with Golden Retrievers and a few others). Yes, I know there are exceptions so don't bombard me with scenarios(one of the best all around small game dogs I ever experienced was a Standard POODLE!) Sounds like you have a great family pet so keep him safely there.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

c. j. stone said:


> Most of the hunting instinct has been bred(likely by accident?) out of what I call "fringe" hunting dogs. I put the Irish Setter in this category, along with Golden Retrievers and a few others). Yes, I know there are exceptions so don't bombard me with scenarios(one of the best all around small game dogs I ever experienced was a Standard POODLE!) Sounds like you have a great family pet so keep him safely there.


Agreed.. The cocker spaniel is another prime example where the instinct is practically gone.


----------



## beaver

Cockers, irish setters, Bassett hounds, etc. If you look hard enough and have a wallet deep enough, you'll find select hunting breeding for those breeds still. However, the vast majority have been bred into pets and nothing more.


----------



## c. j. stone

Thinking about it, I'd take your dog out during light hunting times(week days, anytime days "after" a pheasant stocking, Xmas, New Years). Could be you have that rare " diamond in the rough"! If your home area permits, try a few blank rounds in his vicinity while exercising him to get his readtion before the loud volleys afield. Find a less crowded area if you do take him(maybe a little late?)


----------



## bdawg

Hunting the 1st day in the evening, there were few hunters out there compared to the morning. We only heard one other shot! 

We shot multiple shots close to him at the one bird we got and our dog was okay with it. At least I know at this point that he won't run away when the shooting starts! 

I saved the tail feathers and a wing to try and train him on the scent. Had him in the backyard this week and hid the them for him to find. He was able to sniff them out. I'll probably take him again this weekend if I get a chance and see if he improves. It was nice being out with him either way.


----------



## Big Mo

Can't make chicken salad out of chicken feathers. Buy an English Setter for that Mic Dog to friend and follow, lol! Maybe then he might figure something out in those birds!


----------



## buckeyebowman

c. j. stone said:


> Most of the hunting instinct has been bred(likely by accident?) out of what I call "fringe" hunting dogs. I put the Irish Setter in this category, along with Golden Retrievers and a few others). Yes, I know there are exceptions so don't bombard me with scenarios(one of the best all around small game dogs I ever experienced was a Standard POODLE!) Sounds like you have a great family pet so keep him safely there.


Yup! And unfortunately the Lab is also heading in this direction! What with Labradoodles and God knows what else! 

I guess I was one of the last fortunates to get an actual hunting Springer Spaniel. I saw the ad late and got the runt of the litter, but that little guy would hunt his brains out! And he had a nose like no other! 

If you're looking for a great bird dog I'd suggest you check out German Shorthair Pointers or Viszlas. Haven't seen any weird hybrids out of either of those breeds, and Viszla breeders seem to be a breed apart! No pun intended. 

Most Viszla breeders will not breed their dog to another until they have thoroughly checked out the other dog's bloodline. They have seen what has happened to other breeds and are concerned about bloodline "pollution"! GSP breeders are, for the most part, much the same. 

My buddy used to breed GSP's and still hunts with them. They are like bird hunting machines, with Viszlas much the same.


----------



## longhaulpointer

buckeyebowman said:


> Yup! And unfortunately the Lab is also heading in this direction! What with Labradoodles and God knows what else!
> 
> I guess I was one of the last fortunates to get an actual hunting Springer Spaniel. I saw the ad late and got the runt of the litter, but that little guy would hunt his brains out! And he had a nose like no other!
> 
> If you're looking for a great bird dog I'd suggest you check out German Shorthair Pointers or Viszlas. Haven't seen any weird hybrids out of either of those breeds, and Viszla breeders seem to be a breed apart! No pun intended.
> 
> Most Viszla breeders will not breed their dog to another until they have thoroughly checked out the other dog's bloodline. They have seen what has happened to other breeds and are concerned about bloodline "pollution"! GSP breeders are, for the most part, much the same.
> 
> My buddy used to breed GSP's and still hunts with them. They are like bird hunting machines, with Viszlas much the same.


The only good bird dogs left are english pointers. Shorthairs, brits, viszlas, and weims have all become hipster dogs. God help the pointer when the hipster women find out that they are perfect jogging dogs that can run all day.

Kidding, but kinda serious.....


----------



## Toad13

Definitely not a hipster and been a brit guy for over 20 years.


----------



## buckeyebowman

You just have to check the bloodlines. The guy I bought my Springer from told me there are two distinct lines of Springers, show dogs and gun dogs. Mind you, this was many years ago, so who really knows how many gun dog Springers are left! The show dogs were some larger, with lots of hair and big dewlaps and such. The gun dogs were smaller, with less hair. and shorter muzzles. 

I still see some real good gun dogs out there. Let's hope the situation can be rescued. What we need to recognize is those breeders who breed for hunting ability!


----------



## c. j. stone

Toad13 said:


> Definitely not a hipster and been a brit guy for over 20 years.


Me too. I've seen four/five year old Brits(even found one for a friend) that never spent one day in the field or had one day of training, find, point, and Retrieve to my friend a Wild pheasant first time out of the crate!(He had the dog One week before taking it hunting it's first time!) Truly an enigma...


----------

